# Rats needing homes in England?



## Effy (Oct 11, 2014)

*Finally things have settled down and not only have I now been able to set aside an emergency fund, but I have regular money and would be able to afford to adopt new rats in the hopes of introducing them to my old 'foster' or keeping them seperately if things don't go well. ( ): )

I've checked the list on here and only the last link for UK works and that's way too far away unfortunately.

I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone who had rats needing homes near me (or that could get to me) or any rescues near me that may have rats in the future?

I'm in North Yorkshire, England. (In the middle of nowhere!)

Thanks guys and I'm sorry if I missed anything and have wasted a thread!

x*


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, lots of independent rescues and people looking to rehome rats post on 'pets4homes' which is a UK site. You can put your town or postcode in the search engine and say how far you're willing to travel. Unfortunately there are lots of sad cases of people giving away rats they've not really handled or shown any interest in during their life and so you have the chance to make a difference for that rat.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Gumtree too. I found Ben & Jerry on there as a rehome as the owner was going off to Uni  also Pets4homes


----------



## Effy (Oct 11, 2014)

*Thanks guys. =]
I'm off to check those right now. <3

(I did check 'preloved' but there weren't any near enough. )*


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I got my boys from Gumtree. Age old story of mistaken gender. Lady close to me had bought her son some female rats and of course one turned out to be a boy. She had almost 30 babies in total I think! Another possibility is to check with breeders who might be attending rat shows in your area - sometimes arrangements can be made to get rats from further afield if they agree to meet you at the show venue.


----------

